# Metal interlocking weatherstripping



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi, looking for those with experience with Pemko metal interlocking weatherstripping for wood doors. I have to replace 3 French or 'store door' deck doors that have the Pemko product. The jamb side is good but the doors are shot. I'm having trouble finding an installer and considering using my existing doors as templates, when I look at the existing installation it doesn't feel beyond my skill level or the abilities of my Festool guide rails/router/track saw.
However, I thought it prudent to ask.

Thanks to all

Brian(J)


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

What size are your doors?

I have no idea what your really talking about but I make doors for a living so... I'm interested.


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

More about it here:
http://www.finehomebuilding.com/2007/04/01/interlocking-weatherstripping-techniques

I had it installed on my house 30 years ago and it has been quite good. However, the cost of it has driven it from the market and finding an installer is very difficult, the two operations I know of in my area won't return phone calls even.
If I was interested in working in the field again I'd consider taking it up. Always been drawn to niche markets and their higher profit margins.


----------

